# elaborar un transformador a 3.6V y 1.2A



## pedropereztemp (Jun 16, 2007)

Hola a todos, disculpen mi ignorancia, pero no tengo mucho conocimiento sobre el tema, desgraciadamente tengo un aparato que utiliza un transformador  de entrada ac 120V 60Hz y 10W, y una salida de DC 3.6V 1.2A, mi pregunta es, como puedo elaborar uno, ya que el transformador comercial se le trozo un cable interno, y es imposible reparar, y para encontrar esas especificaciones en un transformador es bastante dificil, me podrían ayudar a elaborar uno, por favor.

gracias de antemano


----------



## Dano (Jun 17, 2007)

lo más fácil es conseguir un transformador comercial de 5v y 2 amper aproximadamente, luego usas un LM317 y algunos transistores para controlar la potencia, lo regulas a 3.6 volts y tema solucionado.

Saludos


----------



## pedropereztemp (Jun 22, 2007)

pedropereztemp dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, disculpen mi ignorancia, pero no tengo mucho conocimiento sobre el tema, desgraciadamente tengo un aparato que utiliza un transformador  de entrada ac 120V 60Hz y 10W, y una salida de DC 3.6V 1.2A, mi pregunta es, como puedo elaborar uno, ya que el transformador comercial se le trozo un cable interno, y es imposible reparar, y para encontrar esas especificaciones en un transformador es bastante dificil, me podrían ayudar a elaborar uno, por favor.
> 
> gracias de antemano



y que tanto afectara al aparato, es una maquina para cortar pelo, si le pongo un transformador  comercial, que tiene rangos de 3 V o de 4.5V, a 1.2 amp. y 20 amp.?

gracias


----------



## jona (Jun 22, 2007)

lo mejor seria conseguir el transformadorr diseñado para ese aparato,hay tiendas que se dedican exclusivamente a vender transformadores de ese tipo,y tambien a bobinarlos,los dejan como nuevos.
hace poco tuve que reparar una radio donde el transformadorr estaba quemado el bobinado  primario,era un transformadorr bastante pequeño y tenia dos salidas,el mismo funcionaba para 110v y le mandaron 220v.
encontrar este transformadorr me fue imposible,por que era un tanto viejo y tenia dos salidas.
lo mande a bobinar y me lo dejaron como nuevo,es mas me lo bobinaron para 220v.
saludos.


----------



## juanpastsierra (Jun 22, 2007)

Hola:

         Si no puedes conceguir el transformador, coincido con Dano, vienen varios integrados, o circuitos, que puedes buscar aca en el foro, para regular la tension, ahi circuitos bastante interesantes en donde podes dejar la salida en un voltaje presiso para el que necesitas, utilizando cualquier tipo de transformador que se adecue a lo que tu quieres y a lo que te puede soportar el circuito. Cualquier cosa me avisas, y te puedo indicar alguno bien simple.

Saludos.


----------



## pedropereztemp (Jun 25, 2007)

que tal juanpastsierra, la verdad si me gustaria si me pudieras ayudar ondicando como puedo modificar las salidas del transformador comercial, te comento que las salidas del comercial estan en 3 o 4.5 V, 1.2A y 20W, lo que requiero es 3.6 V, 1.2 A y 10W, que componentes y como tendria que integrarlos para lograr esa salida?

les agradezco de antemano mucho su ayuda...


----------



## vally (Jun 25, 2007)

Pues lo más sencillo es que a la salida de 4,5 V la acoples un diodo en serie de 1W de forma que consigues una caída de 0,7 V por lo que tendrías 3,8V que te puede valer.

Salu2


----------



## pedropereztemp (Jun 25, 2007)

ok, entonces a la salida del transformador comercial, ya en la salida final le conecto el diodo en serie, para bajar el voltaje???


----------



## vally (Jun 25, 2007)

Sí, sólo ten en cuenta la polaridad.

Salu2


----------



## pedropereztemp (Jun 25, 2007)

podria ser un Diodo Zener de 12 Volts a 1 Watt, con tolerancia del 5%.?? y como checo lo de la polaridad?

disculpa mi ignorancia ops:


----------



## vally (Jun 26, 2007)

Podría ser pero estás matando moscas a cañonazos porque un diodo te cuesta muy barato.... Para la polaridad el polo negativo es el que tiene más cerca la rayita blanca. Conectas el positivo de la salida al positivo del diodo, y el negativo del diodo a la carga que quieras conectar.

Salu2


----------



## juanpastsierra (Jun 26, 2007)

Hola:
        te convendria poner un diodo comun, si colocas un zener debes tener cuidado cuando lo polarizas por que trabajan en zona inversa, sino consigue un transformador de 12v, y un LM317 mas un potenciometro tipo preset multivueltas de 2.5k, y puedes ajustar el voltaje a la exactitud. Voy de salida. Mañana te subo los diagramas. Saludos.


----------



## pedropereztemp (Jun 26, 2007)

muchas gracias....


----------



## juanpastsierra (Jun 29, 2007)

Hola:

       aca te dejo como es el el conexionado del circuito, como veras es bastante simple, si llegaras a tener un transformador de 12V retificado, es decir de corriente continua, a continuacion le agregas el  
LM317, te paso el esquematico y la disposicion de las patillas del integrado, solo tienes que hacer las conexiones que figuran en el diagrama, y agregarle un disipador de aluminio al integrado si ves que calienta mucho. Te cuelgo la hoja de datos igual, asi sale todo. Yo en R2 que es la resistencia variable, le se poner cuando la entrada es de 12V, un potencimetro tipo preset multivueltas de 2.5 K. 
Cualquier cosa me avisas, igual es bastante simple el circuito.

Saludos.


----------

